
Is there any REAL alternative to Firebase? - Amicius
https://www.reddit.com/r/Flutter/comments/dzgj41/is_there_any_real_alternative_to_firebase/
======
jcmontx
CosmosDB + Azure SignalR maybe? I'm not experienced with Firebase, though.

It might not be such a good option if you are not willing to get your hands
dirty with some backend code.

